# 66 GTO Brake Dist Block Access



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm doing a drum to disk conversion on the front- so far so good for a VERY amateur but the plumbing is at hand. I need to get to the stock drum/drum distribution block to disconnect/connect hard lines but getting to it with a flare wrench has baffled me. I've tried from the top and from inside the driver side wheelwell but still can't get a wrench on any lines.

Also would I be better off plumbing everything to the proportioning valve and eliminate the dist block (once I access it!)

I sure would appreciate some seasoned veterans' help!!!

Thanks from an old guy who's restoring his first car.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

depends, if you are adding a disc \ drum combination proportioning valve, there is only one line that has to come off the drum brake distribution block. The one that goes to the rear. The two front hard lines are typically not long enough to reach the comb. prop. block, so you must use new tubing lines available in various lengths \ sizes at auto store. likewise, if you add only a proportioning valve, you still need the rear one separated and again the front hard lines are not long enough to reach the dual master, so you either extend the line with a coupling and another hard section (from the auto store). However, if you are using a dual master, none of the stock drum lines fit the master. so a lot more info is needed to answer. PM me and I can walk you thru it once you tell me what parts you are using.


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Pontiac! It worked...


----------

